# Would you use Alexa to start your car?



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

http://money.cnn.com/2017/01/04/technology/ford-amazon-alexa-echo/index.html

I don't know how much I'd use the feature to start the car, but I would definitely use the voice commands to control stuff in the car when driving...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andra said:


> http://money.cnn.com/2017/01/04/technology/ford-amazon-alexa-echo/index.html
> 
> I don't know how much I'd use the feature to start the car, but I would definitely use the voice commands to control stuff in the car when driving...


Gee, I just bought a Nissan. Maybe when they build Alexa into a Ford, I'll think about trading in. Nah. I wouldn't want voice to control my car without a lot of security in place. My Alexa responds to any voice.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

My car has knobs, not sure what Alexa could control there. She gonna put the key in too?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are lots of cars nowadays that you can start remotely . . . . but in some places it's illegal to leave your car idling without anybody in it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I subscribe to Onstar, a GM thing with many other bennies, but it allows you to start your car remotely using a smartphone.  I use it sometimes when it's either very hot (especially) or very cold.  My car has a voice commands for various things, I mostly use them to control the radio. Occasionally I have got myself saying Alexa to the car. The car's ability to understand spoken input is not nearly as good as Echo, even for the limited number of commands the car understands.  I like OnStar so well I will probably keep with the GM system in my wheels


----------



## ASDeMatteis (Jan 29, 2017)

I think that'd be really awesome, I'd love to give it a try!


----------



## WriterSongwriter (Mar 3, 2017)

I was just thinking. What if you're dosing in a self-driving car with voice command and the song Is this the Way to Amarillo comes on the radio and you wake up in the middle of Texas?


----------



## ThomasDiehl (Aug 23, 2014)

No. I would use my hands.

But then again I'm also a troglodyte who would never even use a remote key for fear of an eventual malfunction. I like my technology simple but sturdy.


----------

